# What type of algae is this?



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Can someome id this algae for me? Is it Dinoflagellates?


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Pic didnt load first time


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks like red slime to me, a type of cyanobacteria. Lower phosphates and increase flow


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Cyano...vacuum asap!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Letigrama said:


> Cyano...vacuum asap!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Yea i vacuumed it up and now doing a 3 days of darkness just incase its something else.


----------

